# Price "adjustment" imminent? Former rumors true?



## xps (May 24, 2016)

Did anybody hear something about (on other sites) rumored price increases in the next days? Was this just fake, o is this increase imminent?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 24, 2016)

I have yet to hear of a price increase from reliable sites who have close ties with retailers. For example, Canon Price Watch usually gives a one month or more warning when a price change is imminent. Retailers need time to update their web site as well as their physical store. B&H, Adorama, Best Buy, all of them will get a month or more advance notice.

The exchange rate of U.S. dollars versus the Yen has changed in favor of the Yen by about 10% over the past year, but the complex web of hedging and the fact that prices were never lowered to fully match the drop in the value of the yen make it difficult to analyze. Only the manufacturers can do that, and each may have their own situation.


----------



## unfocused (May 24, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have yet to hear of a price increase from reliable sites who have close ties with retailers. For example, Canon Price Watch usually gives a one month or more warning when a price change is imminent.



Same here. I rely on CPW as they seem to have a very good handle on prices. I would be very surprised if any of the recent or pending camera releases (1dX II/80D/5DIV) are affected. I would guess that if Canon is planning to raise prices, they have simply built any increase into the release price of new bodies. 

Keep in mind as well that, as hard as Canon tries to enforce MAP pricing, they have been less than successful. In the end, the market sets the price.


----------

